# When does whitetail rut start in ND ?



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

I have only been deer hunting in ND for a few years. when does the whitetail deer rut start in eastern ND ? I was thinking about last the week in OCT ? thanks. marty


----------



## hammerhead (Dec 22, 2004)

That's like asking when to snow geese will get here in the spring.. The rut will very from year to year. Some years during gun season the deer are in full rut the first week of the season. Other years they are in rut the last week of the season.


----------



## trappermrd (Jun 28, 2007)

i would say your right. In ND it seems to vary more year to year. maybe because of the rapid loss of daylight here. I have hunted IL for 35 years gun and bow in IL and it is like clock work. last week in OCT and 1st week in Nov, than the season starts the 2nd weekend of season for shotgun. once in a great while it will last into gun season in IL.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

the term"rut" is very vague. rutting activity can start in sept and go on into jan. peak breeding in minn. n.d is about nov 10-20. best activity for "rutting" bucks is about oct 25-nov 8.this is the time when bucks are the most active during hunting light


----------



## Colt (Oct 25, 2007)

Years ago, a ND biologist told me Nov 14 averages out to be the peak day.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Oct 31st-rifle opener! Best time! For hunting with a stick of course!


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

Colt said:


> Years ago, a ND biologist told me Nov 14 averages out to be the peak day.


Yup!

Its the photoperiod that they respond to. And that doesnt change year to year. Serious weather may impact it, a day or two at most. But for the most part you can set your calendar. Nov 11-14th is some of the heaviest "rut" activity there is. After that, most of the good bucks are on lock down with receptive does. Year after year its pretty much the same, a hot fall may put it a few days behind (or usually just confine rut activities to night), a cold fall may kick it up a few days (but most likely guys just think its a few days earlier as their more active during the day).

There may be a few does that come in a bit earlier, and a bit later, but those dates are the sure bets.

There isnt any rut activity in Sept, and pre-rut activity is usually kicked off seriously around Halloween.


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

barebackjack said:


> Colt said:
> 
> 
> > Years ago, a ND biologist told me Nov 14 averages out to be the peak day.
> ...


 as i said, the term "rut" is a loose term. most people think it is only a "breeding" thing. i personally refer it to when bucks start harrassing does and yes, this is very common in sept. mostly with young bucks. seen it many-many times.by nov. 11th in my area, most deer have had so much pressure on them due to a to early gun season that its rare to see a buck out with a doe.. i think the dates you give are not as good as the week of about nov.2-7 if the weather is seasonally cold. there seems to be allot of armchair experts that are giving advice by quoting hunting magazines. i bowhunt 50-60 days a year in mn-n.d. and have for 28 years. as for "rutting" activity, sept-jan. peak breeding activity nov 10-20. best time on stand, nov 1-8 :beer:


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

Nov 11th to the 14 is the CORRECT answer :sniper:


----------



## startown (Nov 14, 2005)

The very best day for me over the years (I hunt Minnesota and Canada) has been November 7th . It all depends on the weather. If it is cold and/or if any weather change is about to happen (example:snow) Get out and hunt!


----------



## TRMichels (Apr 2, 2008)

Seems to be some misinformation here.

What do you men by "the rut"? Scientifically speaking it refers to the time-frame when any rut related activity, including rubbing and scraping begins - until it ends.

So, "the rut" will begin wtih velvet sheding about Septemeber 1, the first doe will probably come into estrus about October 15, the one (1) week of peak breeding will probably be during mid-November, but does will be continuously being bred from about November 1-21.

No matter what happens, the week when velvet shedding begins, and the week of peak rut (peak breedng) occurs, will always be the same, within 3-5 days.

To find out more - Google "Peak Whitetail Rut Dates" and see what the chart says - according to the deer researchers in SD.

God bless,

T.R.


----------

